# SHENZHEN | Nanshan Innovation and Technology Center | 256m | 206m | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

https://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2750247







南山科技创新中心 | HPP Architekten







www.hpp.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-27 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-06 by charleszh31


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

flat top and no helipad 😭


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-21 by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Another excellent looking skyscraper project in Shenzhen.

I've just been on some of the social media feeds of HPP Architekten, the German architecture firm that is behind this project and a couple of other projects in China.

They have just in the last week on posted a huge detailed high quality rendering of this Nanshan Science & Tech Innovation Center as well as a recently taken excellent high quality photo of recent construction progress from an angle that has not been seen on SSC before.
If one takes a look, it seems that the out of the three 206m medium-height towers of this project, one is structurally topped out and the other two are having their concrete cores formed.
The tallest 256m tower is having it's basement floors erected and formed.
Good to see progress here.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557277197131464706


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-19 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-10 by 摩天圳


----------

